# Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

Moinsen! #h

Ich muss mal wieder eine laienhafte Habkeineahnungfrage stellen...  :q

Ist es technisch möglich die 220 Volt Wechselstrom aus der haushaltsüblichen Steckdose auf 380 Volt Kraftstrom zu pushen, gibt es da vielleicht sogar entsprechende Umwandler fertig zu kaufen? |kopfkrat


----------



## nixfang (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

nein |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Recht hat er...


----------



## Wurmduscher (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Nööööö!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos! #h

Auch wenn sich dadurch meine Vorahnung bestätigt hat...  

... ging nämlich darum, ob wir einen professionellen Metzger-Fleischwolf, der mit Kraftstrom betrieben wird, auch über einen Wandler an 220 Volt anschließen können.

Schade.


----------



## ollifischer (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Außerdem kommen sicherlich auch bei dir 230 Volt aus der Steckdose ;-) ....

Olli


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Das geht.... aber er hat dann lange nicht mehr soviel Kraft. 
Achja, wir haben jetzt 230/400 Volt.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

@ Ollifischer

Jaa, wäre möglich... 

@ Klaus S.

Hmm... möglich, nicht so viel Kraft... |kopfkrat ... und gerade die bräuchte er wahrscheinlich zur Verarbeitung von festen Teigen...

Die Stecker für Kraftstrom und "normalen" Wechselstrom unterscheiden sich ja "etwas"... gibt es da Adapter, um ohne Kabellage abschneiden und neu installieren den Test zu ermöglichen? #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Wird nicht funzen einen 380V Motor mit 230V zu betreiben.
Einen Adapter gibt es glaube ich nicht.
Aber wenn du den Fleischwolf günstig bekommst, baue ihn einfach um.
Ein 230V Motor reicht zur Boilie-Herstellung.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> ... reicht zur Boilie-Herstellung.



Ertappt, Knurri! 

Stimmt, das mit dem Motorumbau wäre auch noch ´ne Alternative... #6

Wenn ich meinen Kumpel richtig verstanden habe, sollen wir 100 Euronen für das Apparillosche löhnen. Wär´s mir wert.


----------



## HAGEBI (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Hallo Pilkmann,

Natürlich gibt es Möglchkeiten den Motor zu betreiben.
Nehme mal an, dass es sich um einen normalen Asynchronmotor 3x 230/400V handelt. Dann ist folgendes möglich.
Umrichter SEW Movitrac 07 bis 2,2KW Leistung, Eingang 1x230VAC, Ausgang 3x230VAC, den Motor dann nicht im Stern sondern im Dreieck anschließen, und schon läufts. Vorteil ist, dass Du nun auch die Drehzahl regeln kannst.
Listenpreis bei SEW allerdings ca. 250€   

Gruß 
HAGEBI


----------



## nixfang (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Wir aber dann rel. sicher an der Leistung der Steckdose scheitern....
Nicht umsonst ist da ein Kraftstrommotor drin.
Kauf dir lieber so ein Ding,was mit Lichtstrom betrieben wird  - Ist allemal billiger und sicherer als ein Selbst-Experiment.
Es wird bei "nein" bleiben |wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die restlichen Infos und Möglichkeiten! #h

@ Hagebi

Hmm, technisch interessant, aber für die Verwendung dann doch etwas doll finanzintensiv... #6

@ Nixfang

EINE Örtlichkeit mit Kraftstromanschluss haben wir ja, deswegen ist es nicht ganz so arg. Ist leider nur die Werkstatt vom Vater eines Kumpels am Haus. Und die Eltern sind immer nicht so begeistert, wenn alles nach Fischmehlen, Knoblauch und ähnlichem Gedöhns stinkert... :q

... egal, dann kaufen wir halt wieder ´ne Versöhnungspulle.


----------



## Merlinrs (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Hi Pilkman 

Normalerweise hat man doch in jeden Haushalt Kraftstrom
z.b der Elektroherd läuft fast immer auf Kraftstrom und da mal schnell ein kabel rangebastelt zb 30 Meter Verlängerungskabel und schon kannste das teil bei dir draußen oder in den keller stellen.


----------



## esox_105 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pilkman
> 
> Normalerweise hat man doch in jeden Haushalt Kraftstrom
> z.b der Elektroherd läuft fast immer auf Kraftstrom und da mal schnell ein kabel rangebastelt zb 30 Meter Verlängerungskabel und schon kannste das teil bei dir draußen oder in den keller stellen.


 


#d  Und durch solche Bastelein entstehen viele Brände  #d


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Yo Merlin! #h

Neee, da hätte ich echt ein bißchen Schiss... sowas fass ich lieber nicht an. Im Zweifelsfall würde da nicht mal ´ne Versicherung zahlen... #d 

Aber vielleicht kann man sich sowas ja fachgerecht an eine Schalttafel verlegen lassen. Grundsätzlich haste ja recht mit dem Kraftstrom für die E-Herde im Haushalt... #6


----------



## Trolldoc (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Hallo,

bis zu einer Leistung von 2kW kann man Drehstrommotoren mit hilfe der Steinmetzschaltung an ein Phasen Wechselstrom betreiben und brauch keine Umwandler etc.

Gruß Sven


----------



## bubumann (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Hallo Pilkman,

wenn du dich mit Kraftstrom nicht so gut auskennst,solltest du keinesfalls anfangen zubasteln.Die sicherste und günstigste Variante ist sicherlich bei deinem Kumpelsvater.

Gruß
bubumann


----------



## Trolldoc (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

...und sich einen CEE (400V) Anschluss legen zu lassen, kostet auch nicht die Welt!

CEE Steckdose 3Ph 16A ca.5€
oder
CEE Steckdose 3Ph 32A ca.6€
Sicherungsautomat 3polig B16A  ca.15€
oder 
Sicherungsautomat 3polig B32A ca. 20€
oder
D02 Sicherungssockel 63A ca 8€
und Sicherungen, Paßhüsen ca. 5€

noch ein paar Meter Kabel 2,5 oder 6mm² und eine halbe Stunde Arbeit


----------



## Maik (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sich einen CEE (400V) Anschluss legen zu lassen, kostet auch nicht die Welt!
> 
> CEE Steckdose 3Ph 16A ca.5€
> oder
> ...


 
Ja genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

@ Trolldoc

Da mußte ich für die ganzen Fachbegriffe doch erstmal Google bemühen... :q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmetzschaltung

Sehr interessant, das wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit... sooo groß dürfte der E-Motor im Fleischwolf wohl nicht ausfallen. Mal schauen, wann ich das Teil unter die Lupe nehmen kann... #h


----------



## Trolldoc (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Faustformel für die Kondensatorgröße ist: Bei 230V 70µF pro kW Motorleistung und bei 400V 22µF.  ......dann klappt das schon#6


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Genau die Steinmetzschaltung meinte ich auch. Bei Google findest du dazu einen Schaltplan dafür.  
Wenn du keinen Drehstromzähler (also Drehstromanschluß) zu Haus hast dann wird auch euer Herd nur über 230V angeschlossen sein und du kannst auch keine CEE-Steckdosen legen lassen. 
In meiner alten Heimat (Dorf in Schleswig-Holstein) hatten wir auch nur einen Wechselstromanschluß und keinen Drehstromanschluß. 
Wenn am Sicherungskasten (b.z.w. Zähler) nur 1 Phase ankommt dann wird es nichts mit CEE-Steckdose legen lassen. Auf den Zähler steht auch drauf ob es ein Wechselstromzähler oder ein Drehstromzähler ist. Informiere dich also vorher ob es überhaupt möglich ist 400V-Steckdosen bei dir legen zu lassen bevor du dir welche besorgst


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

immer wieder TOLL das AB...#6#6#6

wieder mal etwas dazu gelernt!


----------



## graetenjaeger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Pilkman ich würde die Finger von der Steinmetzschaltung lassen! Funktioniert zwar geht aber ark auf den Motor, und wenn die Jungs ehrlich sind ist das auch nicht unbedingt ne gängie Lösung. Ich hab mir vom Carp connect die Boiliemaschine nachgebaut. Die Funktioniert aber nur mit einer Drehzahlregelung einwandfrei. Das Problem hatte ich mit einem Frequenzumrichter gelöst. Der hatte noch den Vorteil einen drei Phasen Motor mit Netzspannung zu betreiben kann. 
Echt funktioniert super! Das muß auch für deinen Fleischwolf funktionieren. Wichtig dabei ist nur das Du, wenn du eventuell die Drehzahl auch regulieren willst, nicht sowei mit der Drehzahl rundergehst, sonst wird er überbelastet. Auch muß der FU genau zur Motorleistung des Fleischwolfes passen. 
Schau mal bei ebay rein, da gibts massig so FU´s für kleines Geld. Wenn Du dich mit solchen technischen Sachen nicht auskennst, frag einfach einen Elektriker! Du kennst bestimmt einen, der kann dir helfen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*

Steinmetzschaltung ist nur geeignet für Motore, die im Leerlauf hochfahren (und das möglichst ohne nennenswerte Anbauteile). Z.B.: Einfache Bohrmaschinen. Bei einem Wolf ist allein der Widerstand der Schnecke sicherlich relativ hoch bemessen. Ansonsten ist das Hochlaufmoment des Motores einfach zu gering.
Ersatzweise kannst Du den Antrieb mit einem einphasigen Frequenzumformer betreiben. Dieser kann an 230V ~ angeschlossen werden und Du kannst Deinen Motor in 230 Volt Dreieck verschalten, so dass dieser läuft. Das Ganze klappt aber nur, wenn der Motor auch eine Wicklung von 230/400 Volt im Dreieck/Stern hat (bei Drehstrommotoren von 0,09 Kw bis 3,0 Kw Standard): Mehr dazu sagt Dir aber das Typenschild

#h


----------



## Trolldoc (2. März 2006)

*AW: Umwandlung 220 Volt in 380 Volt möglich?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Steinmetzschaltung ist nur geeignet für Motore, die im Leerlauf hochfahren (und das möglichst ohne nennenswerte Anbauteile).


Wo steht das denn geschrieben???? Es werden z.B. Betonmischmaschinen mit der Steinmetzschaltung angetrieben.
Desweiteren können Drehstrommotoren an Wechselspannung betrieben werden, wenn durch Dreieckschaltung *oder *Sternschaltung die Strangspannung der Netzspannung angepasst werden kann.
Und der einzige Nachteil einer Steinmetzschaltung ist, dass durch das elliptische Drehfeld das Leistungsvermögen gegenüber dem Drehstrombetrieb verringert wird. D.h. der Motor kann nur mit 70% der Nennleistung betrieben werden und sein Anzugsmoment verringert sich.


----------

